# 2d Grafiken erstellen



## alixander (2. September 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich brauche ein Programm mit dem ich 2D grafiken machen kann(also zum Beispiel Bitmaps). Diese sollten aber möglichst besser aussehen als mit Paint von Windows.
Hat einer von euch einen Tip, welches Programm gut ist?
mfg


----------



## ShadowMan (2. September 2004)

Hi du!

Also ich empfehle dir ganz klar Photoshop. Schau dir am besten mal ne Trialversion an und dann würde ich mir zum Anfang PS 6 kaufen und dieses bei Bedarf upgraden.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

